# What's your favorite depressing song?



## ITheFire (Mar 27, 2013)

So, what are they? I love "something in the way" by Nirvana. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKcINnH1Xf4


----------



## Goreki (Mar 27, 2013)

Joydivision - Love will tear us apart
Oren Lavie - The man who isn't there
Nerina Pallot - Daphne and Apollo
The Beatles - Yesterday (cliche' alert)
Faithless - Evergreen
The Cranberries - Empty

I always enjoy a good depressing song session.


----------



## escapist (Mar 27, 2013)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb.

Its so blissfully depressing yet comforting...like you could slit your wrist and be happy about it. Just looking at the clouds and drifting off to oblivion in a sea of your own blood.


----------



## Creepy (Mar 27, 2013)

*George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today:* http://youtu.be/bRK--ahPd3s

Yup.


----------



## djudex (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLNKjlMYvIA


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5J-DtKldpE&sns=tw


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine is probably.....
Blue October's _Hate Me_

Or maybe....

_Man of the World_ by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## sophie lou (Mar 27, 2013)

Forever autumn from war of the world's


----------



## MattB (Mar 27, 2013)

Great thread idea!  Oh, sorry... :really sad:

Abigail Williams- The Departure If you can ride out the whole song, it twists and turns but stays depressing the whole way through. One of my all time favourite songs of any genre...

...and of course... Bauhaus- Hollow Hills


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 28, 2013)

djudex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLNKjlMYvIA



Dominic Appleton (of Breathless) was amazing on Filigree and Shadow.

This is one of my favorite sad songs (specifically the Someday My Blues Will Cover the Earth version): His Name is Alive - Are We Still Married


----------



## SD007 (Mar 28, 2013)

An Idiot's End - Daniel Johnston  (most of his songs are pretty depressing -- hence his bipolar schizophrenia)

I Want To Be Well - Sufjan Stevens (this album is amazing!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2013)

Actually it's Springsteen's whole Ghost of Tom Joad album played all the way through.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 28, 2013)

the smiths - asleep
Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Tad (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll give you a pair that go together:

Plea from a Cat Named Virtute http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdwMkA1WaGU

Virtute the Cat Explains her Departure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnmcw6kJ2HQ

(and if you can listen to the last verse without getting a little torn up, I don't want to hear about it. Kills me every time.)


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 28, 2013)

I really don't remember anything traumatic happening in 1990, other than me just being another moody 16 year old full of angst, but for some reason 3 of my depressing ones all were recorded in the very late 80's, but hit in '90.

The Cure - Pictures Of You

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U

Roxette - Must Have Been Love

But the one song I can't get through anymore without bawling like a baby is one that has too many parallels to my life growing up with my late father. Since he passed I have to change the dial any time it comes on the radio.

Jerry Jeff Walker - Desperados Waiting For A Train


----------



## Polarbear (Mar 29, 2013)

Brad Paisley, Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZbN_nmxAGk


----------



## bigmac (Mar 29, 2013)

The Blasters _*Just Another Sunday*_;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFYxnJvmsSw


or Social Distortion _*Down Here With The Rest of Us*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFdbH9reMTs


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Mar 31, 2013)

Harry Belafonte w/Choir of JHS#59 - Come Away Melinda

Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle

Neil Young - The Needle and the Damage Done

The Judds - Grandpa, Tell Me 'Bout the Good Old Days

Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle 
(This may not be a sad song if you're younger than me - if you are, look him up on Wikipedia, listen to the song when reading about him, and bawl your eyes out)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 31, 2013)

THIS shit right here. All Alone in an Empty House by Lost in the Trees. This shit is tragic. 

I can listen to this man for hours. His voice is just piercing and so full of emotion. Shit makes me cry, especially when he wails "I hate your soul."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 31, 2013)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Harry Belafonte w/Choir of JHS#59 - Come Away Melinda
> 
> Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle
> 
> ...



took your advice and regretted it. This was an awful story, but it's always nice to learn a little.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2013)

I wish people would stop trying to out-indie themselves on this site with music.

We get it.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Mar 31, 2013)

_This_ ("Putting the Dog to Sleep" by The Antlers) is indie. And incredibly depressing too. AND SO BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MattB (Mar 31, 2013)

October Tide- Losing Tomorrow


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 31, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I wish people would stop trying to out-indie themselves on this site with music.
> 
> We get it.



But dammit, I like people in ironic hats that stare down and look at their shoes while they sing while being backed by a washboard, some spoons and a french horn!

If I ever hit a stage I swear I'll where red skinny jeans, a fluffy pirate shirt, a tuxedo jacket, and I'll finish it off with scuba flippers and a tri-corn hat! That will be the ultimate hipster/indie musician look. None others will even try after that, it will bring it all to the end!


----------



## fritzi (Mar 31, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U





RabbitScorpion said:


> Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle
> 
> Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle
> (This may not be a sad song if you're younger than me - if you are, look him up on Wikipedia, listen to the song when reading about him, and bawl your eyes out)



Yeah .... those would be on my list too for an excursion to depression island...


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 1, 2013)

Dude, that horrifies me. HORRIFIES. Haha.
(but I wouldn't mind seeing you try and squeeze into some skinny jeans, just once :eat2: )





LeoGibson said:


> But dammit, I like people in ironic hats that stare down and look at their shoes while they sing while being backed by a washboard, some spoons and a french horn!
> 
> If I ever hit a stage I swear I'll where red skinny jeans, a fluffy pirate shirt, a tuxedo jacket, and I'll finish it off with scuba flippers and a tri-corn hat! That will be the ultimate hipster/indie musician look. None others will even try after that, it will bring it all to the end!


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 1, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Dude, that horrifies me. HORRIFIES. Haha.
> (but I wouldn't mind seeing you try and *squeeze into some skinny jeans*, just once :eat2: )



Ain't. Never. Gonna. Happen! 

Because that *horrifies* me!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh come on...just for fun?





LeoGibson said:


> Ain't. Never. Gonna. Happen!
> 
> Because that *horrifies* me!


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

Mm. Oddly, there are two songs about mass death that I find enjoyable:

We Will All Go Together When we Go by Tom Lehrer

So Long Mom (I'm Off To Drop The Bomb), also by Tom Lehrer

Now if you want songs I actually find depressing, a lot of them have already been taken (especially "Cat's In The Cradle"). One I don't think has been posted yet is Dust in the Wind by Kansas.


----------



## Melian (Apr 2, 2013)

Gone Away - The Offspring

That song will kill a good mood any day (or enhance a bad one).


----------



## Durin (Apr 2, 2013)

Whiskey Lullaby- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 2, 2013)

REM - Everybody Hurts
Adele - Rolling in the Deep or Set Fire to the Rain
Benny Andersson Band - Story of a Heart
Lana del Rey - Video Games

Or for strong / angry sad moments, Green Day - Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## biglynch (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uSdQxKaBfU
Daddy's Gone - Glasvegas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twDZ1J0CT88
Inspiral Carpets - This Is How It Feels 

this was tough question btw


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm Goin' Down, by Mary J. Blige.


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 6, 2013)

At Seventeen - Janis Ian


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 6, 2013)

Disturbed - Darkness

Struggle listening to this song sometimes


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 6, 2013)

hurt-johnny cash


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Caravan - Vienna Teng


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 7, 2013)

See, I'm a strange cookie in that I find sad and melancholic songs to be strangely beautiful, uplifting almost. I think there is a power to be had from meditating on sadness, letting it out.. so most of the gloomiest songs wouldn't be depressing to me. Shit pop music though, that's depressing! Ha

But without a doubt this is the saddest song on the entire internet
*Big Bird singing It's Not Easy Being Green at Jim Hensons memorial*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrZyMptC2eQ



Librarygirl said:


> REM - Everybody Hurts



For me this is actually one of the most positive and beautiful songs I've ever heard. Still always makes me get a little teary though, ha


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 7, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I wish people would stop trying to out-indie themselves on this site with music.
> 
> We get it.



Surly, I think I love you! :blush: Anyway...

Crying by Roy Orbison
Hurt- the Johnny Cash version. (He totally owns that song).
A Little Good News by Anne Murray
The Sky is Crying- either the Elmore James or Stevie Ray Vaughan version


----------



## sarahe543 (Apr 12, 2013)

How Soon is Now by the Smiths


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 12, 2013)

Like a Rock by Bob Seger


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 14, 2013)

Adagio for Strings


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Q3VjaCy5gck

Bon Iver - "I Can't Make You Love Me / Nick of Time"


This song during a divorce? Woof...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 19, 2013)

A saw a couple Joy Division songs yet no votes for In A Lonely Place?! You can all but hear Ian Curtis tying a noose in the background.


It's *Blue Christmas* for me. Only a guy fated to die on a toilet can truly understand despair.




ITheFire said:


> I love "something in the way" by Nirvana.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKcINnH1Xf4


I prefer Pennyroyal Tea for my depressing Nirvana song dollar.

Distill the life that's inside of me indeed.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, I am old so bear with me. It is such a sad song, trust me.


I Still Can't Say Goodbye- Chet Atkins.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVSHdwWzLo4


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g by bobby goldsboro


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFsHSHE-iJQ Mad World by Tears for Fears. FAR superior to the gary jules cover version.


----------



## MysteriousVik (Jul 7, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFsHSHE-iJQ Mad World by Tears for Fears. FAR superior to the gary jules cover version.



When i saw the title of the thread this song came to mind first! The Gary Jules version though lol.

Lately i've been listening to this song often: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwHd0yLQDd0
It's an instrumental song, so ignore the video content...


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Better days by saliva. Loving it right now.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 8, 2013)

Garbage - Only Happy When It Rains

This should be pretty self explanatory .


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 8, 2013)

Five For Fighting - Superman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRz4FY0ZcwI


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_YyocoUhPM


----------



## shandyman (Jul 9, 2013)

I am a big fan of darker and seemingly depressing song

My absolute favorite song by my favorite band is Decades by Joy Division 

My second choice is much more personal to me, it is the only song I have heard that reflected how I felt when I had stress related depression. It is a song I adore but find it very very diffcult to listen to anymore. Street Spirit by Radiohead


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 9, 2013)

Blake Shelton - The Baby 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnf82BCQV68


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 17, 2013)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Adagio for Strings



I have to agree with you on this one.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 30, 2014)

_Paint It Black _by The Rolling Stones

Somehow this song is very therapeutic for me.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2014)

If you could read my mind-Gordon Lightfoot

One of many in this category.


----------



## MattB (Jul 30, 2014)

Opeth- Burden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FVK1fCsEmE[/ame]

I have a lot of favourite depressing songs...


----------



## Saisha (Jul 31, 2014)

Tina Turner - We don't need another hero....

http://youtu.be/dq4aOaDXIfY

Madonna - La Isla Bonita - always makes me homesick

http://youtu.be/qqIIW7nxBgc


----------



## ohiofa (Jul 31, 2014)

Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c[/ame]

Nirvana - Rape Me

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rS6mZUo3fg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 31, 2014)

Marilyn Manson - Man that you fear.
Jamey Johnson - You Are My Sunshine
Johnny Cash - Hurt
Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## DaisyBBW (Jul 31, 2014)

Pretty much every song by The Smiths. 
Losing My Religion by REM (Everybody Hurts also but I actually find that song really uplifting)
Voices Carry by 'Til Tuesday


----------



## spookytwigg (Jul 31, 2014)

As mentioned several times mad world (Tears for fears, never ever Gary Jules)
Pretty much any songs by the Cure, especially songs from Faith or Pornography.


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 31, 2014)

DaisyBBW said:


> Pretty much every song by The Smiths.
> Losing My Religion by REM (Everybody Hurts also but I actually find that song really uplifting)
> Voices Carry by 'Til Tuesday



Totally agree with your REM choices!
Also the Cranberries- Dreams (can be happy or v sad depending on how I'm feeling), and indeed most of their best known songs.
ABBA- One of Us, Like an Image Passing By
Scissor Sisters - Better Luck Next Time


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 31, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Jamey Johnson - You Are My Sunshine



This transformation of_ You Are My Sunshine _was amazing. In a related vein, I always thought this version of Baby One More Time (from the reality TV show Rock Star: INXS) was much more enjoyable than the perky schoolgirl performance by Britney Spears:

Marty Casey - Baby One More Time



> Johnny Cash - Hurt



This was particularly moving--thanks for posting. I love finding things in this forum that I might never have paid attention to or known about otherwise.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 31, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> This transformation of_ You Are My Sunshine _was amazing. In a related vein, I always thought this version of Baby One More Time (from the reality TV show Rock Star: INXS) was much more enjoyable than the perky schoolgirl performance by Britney Spears:
> 
> Marty Casey - Baby One More Time
> 
> ...



I loved the way he plays it in Dm. It gives it that sad sound like how I personally think it should sound. For it to be known as a happy song always baffled me. Have you actually read the lyrics to You Are My Sunshine? It's depressing as shit. So his version of it really stands out to me. 

That was a good cover of Hit Me Baby One More Time. There was another band that covered it back in the day called Travis covered. It reminded me a lot of it. Travis - Hit Me Baby One More Time. 


Johnny Cash did a fantastic cover of this song. So good infact you can actually debate whether it's better than the original. I personally believe NIN's live version is the best, then Johnny Cash's version, and then NIN's studio version. It was just a powerful cover of it. Cash died shortly after releasing it.


----------



## Melian (Jul 31, 2014)

Blind Guardian's cover of Spread Your Wings. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc4TxuHO85g[/ame]

Yes, I realize it is about a guy breaking away from his shitty life, but I always tend to focus on how his life is crushing him.


----------



## MRdobolina (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieji4vZ_WEM[/ame]


----------



## Saisha (Aug 1, 2014)

Had to hear this one this morning....

Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2014)

Johnny Cash-give my love to rose


----------



## dharmabean (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS3p05KX9L0"]VNV Nation - Illusion[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 3, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Happy Birthday



Very funny


----------



## MRdobolina (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzMSfaNXYZg[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 4, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I loved the way he plays it in Dm. It gives it that sad sound like how I personally think it should sound. For it to be known as a happy song always baffled me. Have you actually read the lyrics to You Are My Sunshine? It's depressing as shit. So his version of it really stands out to me.



Good point--I guess I usually only think about the "you make me happy when skies are gray" part.



> That was a good cover of Hit Me Baby One More Time. There was another band that covered it back in the day called Travis covered. It reminded me a lot of it. Travis - Hit Me Baby One More Time.



Yes, I have seen/heard that version as well--it's good, too, and many have speculated that edgy covers like the one I provided a link for were inspired by Travis'.



> Johnny Cash did a fantastic cover of this song. So good infact you can actually debate whether it's better than the original. I personally believe NIN's live version is the best, then Johnny Cash's version, and then NIN's studio version. It was just a powerful cover of it. Cash died shortly after releasing it.



I haven't seen the Nine Inch Nails versions, but now I'm gonna have to check them out; thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 5, 2014)

The NIN version is really great (and as a huge fan of theirs it's the one I prefer) but Cash's version has the feeling of weight behind it, he was a man who'd had a pretty grim life and it shows.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 6, 2014)

Man everybody loves the shit out of that johnny cash version of Hurt, as do I. But, all those American recordings albums he did with Rick Rubin were great and had a lot of great covers. 


Merle Haggard-I think I've found a way

"I think I've found a way to live without you. Now all I have to do is die" 

Merle was the king of down in the dumps country, all those people you hear talk shit about sad country. They're talking about merle. Fuck the haters this dude has gotten me through some hard times in my life and if you can't relate to some of his songs where the general theme being the only thing you want to do is drink and feel bad for yourself,well...then I don't want to really know you.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 6, 2014)

...........


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 6, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Man everybody loves the shit out of that johnny cash version of Hurt, as do I. But, all those American recordings albums he did with Rick Rubin were great and had a lot of great covers.
> 
> 
> Merle Haggard-I think I've found a way
> ...



You had me at Merle!

I can't possibly agree more with you on this sentiment. The thing for me when it comes to his songs, is that he is not only authentic, but he walked the fine line between being heartbroken and depressed without crossing the line and becoming a whiny little puss. For me, that is what makes him so relatable. That and he cops to the fact that most of the time his actions are what caused the misery.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 6, 2014)

Exactly...not whiny at all, more just like "look, this is the way it is and it sucks balls I let you ruin my life and now I'm gonna get drunk"


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2014)

Merle's badass. The man still tours and he's almost 80!

He has life experience (his childhood was nothing to write home about) and nothing has come easy for him. His songs are very wise and beautiful all at the same time.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been fortunate enough to see him twice so far. Hopefully I can catch him another time or two before he's done.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 7, 2014)

Glasvegas - daddy's gone.

They are a top top band, and I love the fact that he holds onto every part of his Scottish accent when he sings.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 14, 2014)

Seasons in the Sun by Terry Jacks. I first heard this song around the time my Grandfather passed away. It has my name in it and it made me feel like it was my Grandfather sending me a message.

Still makes me cry when I hear it :really sad:


----------



## Esther (Aug 17, 2014)

Lately:

Chelsea Wolfe - They'll clap when you're gone

http://youtu.be/ATXL0y63eFM

Look at the lyrics to this song and just try not to feel FEELINGS


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Esther said:


> Lately:
> 
> Chelsea Wolfe - They'll clap when you're gone
> 
> ...



I can easily imagine this song being played during some sort of noble death or execution scene in a movie


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 17, 2014)

I could probably fill a page with Amanda Palmer songsbut as it's playing now I'm reminded how depressing Glass Slipper by the Dresden Dolls is. (also Me and the mini bar)


----------



## Esther (Aug 18, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> I can easily imagine this song being played during some sort of noble death or execution scene in a movie



This song would be good for that kind of thing, too:

http://youtu.be/fiwBe8GX-HU

It's about torture and love!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Aug 20, 2014)

mama's song= Willie Hutch

It's very depressing especially on mother's day..


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 21, 2014)

It Makes No Difference - The Band
What a mass of talent! I've always loved how Rick Danko and Levon Helm could pour so much emotion into the song they sang.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP7r12Rg490[/ame]


----------



## Treach (Sep 22, 2014)

Harvey Danger - Little Round Mirrors

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc-IB0_aoWo[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 22, 2014)

A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera - Say Something
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2U0Ivkn2Ds[/ame]

This is really quite deep if you listen to it. The first time I heard it was still when I was getting over the bad breakup with my ex in Missouri. I absolutely bawled my eyes out in my car and even though I didn't know the lyrics it spoke to me in a way that nothing else ever has. It still makes me cry and it's definitely something I listen to when I need a good cry.


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 22, 2014)

The Irish song "Danny Boy", it always chokes me up.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 22, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> Seasons in the Sun by Terry Jacks. I first heard this song around the time my Grandfather passed away. It has my name in it and it made me feel like it was my Grandfather sending me a message.
> 
> Still makes me cry when I hear it :really sad:


Couldn't agree more.. I love this song.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 23, 2014)

Beloved by VNV Nation.


----------



## Treach (Sep 25, 2014)

Although I am normally not a fan of them, at the moment it's I Lied My Face Off by Alkaline Trio:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-vwe28p9JE[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 25, 2014)

A Song For You - Gram Parsons

Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Cookie (Oct 7, 2014)

I really like Snuff by Slipknot. It's the only song by them I listen to really. I'd say it's pretty damn depressing


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 8, 2014)

The ship song by Nick Cave and the bad seeds


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 5, 2014)

City and Colour: O' Sister gets me feeling emotional. So does most Bones Domingo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2014)

Ain't No Sunshine by Bill Withers


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 5, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ain't No Sunshine by Bill Withers



Well you sunk my salty eyed battle ship. Love that song.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2014)

ManBeef said:


> Well you sunk my salty eyed battle ship. Love that song.



It's a sad song to me because it always makes me think of my sister- that died long ago.

A close second for me is "Love Song" by The Cure. It makes me think of my long dead marriage. 


Time to put on a happy song


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 8, 2014)

Creep by Radiohead 

Drive by The Cars

Richard Cory by Simon & Garfunkel

A Most Peculiar Man by Simon & Garfunkel (oh my word, so depressing)



I am sure I will think of more...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2014)

Tristan Prettyman - I Was Gonna Marry You


----------



## youareneverready (Dec 10, 2014)

Agree with so many that have been mentioned already but will try to stick to ones that haven't:

Sleep - The Dandy Warhols
Lover You Should've Come Over - Jeff Buckley
Mexico - Incubus
A Smile That Explodes - Joseph Arthur
You Crowd My Memories - Catherine Feeny
Future Warrior - Palms
Done - Josienne Clarke & Ben Walker
Trouble - Cat Stevens
Society - Eddie Vedder
Better Half - Frank Turner
3 Libras - A Perfect Circle
Another Lonely Day - Ben Harper
Friend of a Friend - Foo Fighters
Petrol & Chlorine - Silverchair
Don't Let Us Get Sick - Warren Zevon


----------



## Fatwasad (Dec 12, 2014)

I have different songs i hear when im sad.

When thinking of my childhood and my brothers and sisters i hear this sometimes:

*Alice Deejay - Better off alone*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB5Q06dxIrs[/ame]

Just some random depression when everything in life just went wrong:

*Elfenlied - Lilium*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA3oPpH7KVg[/ame]

When i feel sad, but try to get my on the right way again...

*Gladiator - Elysium*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbHPTPUpQ1I[/ame]


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot (Go Canada!)


----------



## Bigsweetguy619 (Dec 20, 2014)

I would have to say "Hurt" by Nine Inch Nails...gets me every time. Especially after hearing Johnny Cash cover it.


----------



## FlashHeart (May 10, 2015)

Hurt - Johnny Cash

NiN do an awesome job but Johnny's voice just takes it to another level.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2015)

Portishead - "Roads"

Def want this played at my funeral


----------



## MsBrightside (May 30, 2015)

"Otherside" by the Red Hot Chili Peppers is another favorite of mine in this category, but I think listening to the audio is a lot more powerful than watching the video that goes with it.


----------



## FlashHeart (Jun 1, 2015)

Nick cave and Kylie Minogue - Where the wild roses grow. Heard it again the other day  had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 30, 2015)

This song does a great job of describing those times when I'm feeling low, yet it's funny enough to cheer me up, too.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSud7vAH_0[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 5, 2015)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/ame]


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 7, 2015)

Paula Cole - Ordinary

Amy Winehouse - Love Is A Losing Game

Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me

Brenda Russell - Piano In The Dark


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 17, 2015)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw[/ame]

I was thinking about Hallelujah but it's over-exposed.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEQldSi-heE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEQldSi-heE[/ame]

and I won't forget to put roses on your grave
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YRdxHHFKvQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YRdxHHFKvQ[/ame]

I am leaving, I am leaving
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3LFML_pxlY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3LFML_pxlY[/ame]

Yeah, more wine tonight...


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm amazed that this has got to page 5 but nobody has yet posted 
this. It always comes to mind when a 'relative or friend' is flying
L [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQOjxA8rrks"]Everly Brothers' Ebony Eyes[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 21, 2015)

Dianan Krall covering "Alone Again (naturally)"


----------

